# Identification Help 1965gto/lemans



## antond82 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hello, Need some help.I'm looking to purchase this 1965 gto?My problem is after all the checking i still can't determine if it is a gto or just lemans.This car has sat in a garage since 1976 it has all emblems,grab bar etc.It does not have the motor or transmission.The id tag on the door identifies it as a pontiac lemans conv.just what it is,(237675) The data tag on firewall says the same although there is NO acc codes id. none at all.My question is can this be a real gto with out the 5n on the data tag or any acc listed or not?Everythig about the car seems real, except there is no 5n on the data tag.Car has original paint which is not good,but the emblems all appear original and untouched.Any help will be greatly appreciated.
THANKS TO ALL


----------



## squrtdog50 (Jan 22, 2005)

What about checking the inside of the 1/4 panels to see if they filled the letter holes from the Le Mans on the side. Maybe not the answer your looking for but if it were a le mans the evidence would be there. I have a 65 le mans myself


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The 5N on the acc code was only used on the 64 and 65 GTOs built in Kansas City,MO (K)and Pontiac, MI (P), The Cars built in Fremont,CA (Z) used an UPC coding system and the cars built in Baltimore, MD (B) did not use the ACC coding system. The 7th digit in the VIN will be the plant the car was built in,

The best way to identify that car is to order the PHS documentation from *Pontiac Historical Society.*

They will send you the dealer order form, factory invoice or billing history. Window stickers are also available for an additional fee.

Good luck,


----------



## antond82 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Identification Help*

Thanks GUYS, As far as the quarter panel emblems go they look like they have never been changed and there are just three holes to hold them on,nothing has been filled.RANDY, Now it all makes sense according to the id tag the car was built in Baltimore Maryland. so that explains no acc codes on the data tag.The car just looks too original and unmolested not to be a orginal gto. THANKS AGAIN FOR EVERYONES HELP.
Tony


----------



## lazlo (Aug 15, 2007)

squrtdog50 said:


> What about checking the inside of the 1/4 panels to see if they filled the letter holes from the Le Mans on the side. Maybe not the answer your looking for but if it were a le mans the evidence would be there. I have a 65 le mans myself



15 years ago I restored a 67 GTO. I bought rear quarters from Arizona. They were off a Tempest or Lemans so we had to do some patching to use them.
While I hear this identification method mentioned all the time, it doesn't apply if the quarters have been replaced with used tin. With that in mind it's not a very reliable way to make a determination.


----------



## Showgoat67 (Feb 16, 2005)

*65 lemans or gto*

The only true way to tell on 1964 and 1965 to make sure it is a gto is to get the phs because the vin numbers did not show to be a gto until 1966.


----------

